# Return of the Radio Shack Fusion audio cable?



## soundboy

To be honest, I am not exactly sure.

 I was browsing at a Radio Shack a couple of days ago and noticed a rather nice looking RCA jack on a prepackaged audio cable. The packaging just said "Gold Series stereo audio cable" and retails for $12.99. I picked up the package and looked at it....the cable has "signal direction flow" printed on the jacket and yes, looks like some kind of EMI-reducing choke is molded onto the cable. Sure looks like the Fusion cable Radio Shack quickly introduced and then discontinued. However, I didn't pick up this "new" cable.

 Today, I see it again at another Radio Shack. I purchased it and will see if this is the Fusion cable that was praised here. Can owners of this cable clue me in as to what to look for to confirm this "new" cable's identity?

 Edit: The catalog number of the cable I purchased is 15-2420, but it doesn't resemble anything like the 15-2420 at Radio Shack's website.


----------



## shimage

I never heard of these so-called "Fusion" cables, but judging from the fact that a couple of weeks ago I bought a pair of these which were described as Fusion cables here, I'm going to assume that you're right. So now I'm off to see if I can dig up some more infos on these things...


----------



## soundboy

Those are the exact cable I purchased. Have you done a search at this forum using "Fusion"?

 I remember these originally retailed for $25.00.


----------



## shimage

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *soundboy* 
_Those are the exact cable I purchased. Have you done a search at this forum using "Fusion"?

 I remember these originally retailed for $25.00._

 

That's how I found that thread


----------



## soundboy

Maybe we have a major bargain on our hands....


----------



## ampgalore

I have used the RadioShack fusion cables for a while. Great quality for the price.


----------



## Onix

So, is this cable for sale now as a new product? Or are they selling it cheap because is going to be discontinued?


----------



## mulveling

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *shimage* 
_I never heard of these so-called "Fusion" cables, but judging from the fact that a couple of weeks ago I bought a pair of these which were described as Fusion cables here, I'm going to assume that you're right. So now I'm off to see if I can dig up some more infos on these things..._

 

Those pictured cables are fusions - I bought a pair a long time ago before they replaced the line with monster cables. Unfortunately one of the cables was defective (and I gave up on them) so I never got a good listen.


----------



## soundboy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Onix* 
_So, is this cable for sale now as a new product? Or are they selling it cheap because is going to be discontinued?_

 

I guess what used to be the Fusion audio cable is now sold as the Gold Series audio cable.


----------



## soundboy

I just opened mine. Wow! Very hefty in weight. And I noticed this cable is "custom assembled in the US". I feel good already....stimulating the economy and all


----------



## dwc

I picked up a couple versions today. (3-foot dual as above, and 6-foot triple)

 In fact the local RS here had two versions of same model number. (both boxes labeled part number 15-1508, both same lengths, but different RCA plugs and cable different material) The clerk said the nicer one was the newer model. 

 So, maybe the nicer cable is now the replacement for the current gold series? No change in labelling, only the blister pack is bigger to accomodate the larger cable diameter.


----------



## soundboy

Maybe RS is up to its eyebrows with unsold Fusion cables?


----------



## devwild

wow, RS selling good cables? I hope they start selling mini-RCAs and digital coax of that quality too, I need a couple


----------



## S_Dedalus

I just got a pair to put in my turn table. Luckily I didn't have to hack anything up, since there were internal rca jacks. They definately sound better than the crap cables on there, and are really really well constructed.


----------



## NeilPeart

I thought it was too good to be true or that it was a limited deployment but it's true! The Fusions are back in the guise of the famed Gold Series. The cable is indeed identical to the classic Fusions in appearance and sonics. The smallest length they are offered is 6 feet; the 3 foot version is a standard "gold" cable and not the Fusion-in-disguise. Perhaps Radio Shack had a surplus of the Fusions after Monster Cable forced their removal for the introduction of the Monster series at Radio Shack. $15 for the best readily-available retail interconnect is a *STEAL*! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Some photographic evidence:


----------



## soundboy

Neil,

 The 3-ft "Fusion" (aka the new Gold Series) audio cable does exist....I purchased a pair. Which prompted me to start this thread. However, the new "Gold Series" cables, apparently, are just now trickling into RS stores. Just a couple of hours ago, I went to my local RS (Castro Valley, CA) to get more 3 ft "Fusion" cables....nope, this store only have the old version. So check around.

 Edit: What??!! Sales tax in San Jose is "only" 8.25%??!! We're paying 8.75% here in the East Bay.


----------



## NeilPeart

Oh well - I'd prefer 3ft but 6ft is a nice versatile length. I wonder how much cheaper the 3ft is but for $15 ya can't go wrong; I'll have to check back with RS in a couple weeks. I'm such a nerd! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 EDIT: I'm now comparing this cable to my Belden 1505F 6-footer and they sound very close to me! This truly is an excellent cable and I'm glad it made a comeback; too bad most people into audio will overlook them and pick up the Monsters...


----------



## S_Dedalus

the 3 ft cable is only a couple dollars less.


----------



## soundboy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *NeilPeart* 
_Oh well - I'd prefer 3ft but 6ft is a nice versatile length. I wonder how much cheaper the 3ft is but for $15 ya can't go wrong; I'll have to check back with RS in a couple weeks. Nerd! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

$12.99 for the 3 ft version.


----------



## NeilPeart

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *soundboy* 
_$12.99 for the 3 ft version._

 

At that price the 6 ft. version may be the best deal!


----------



## soundboy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *NeilPeart* 
_At that price the 6 ft. version may be the best deal! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

True....but too much cable for me. The 3 ft version of the original Fusion cable retailed for $24.99. So this "new" version is quite a major bargain. I think we should get these while they're available since RS can change its mind anytime.

 Edit: Did search over at the "Cable" forum of audioasylum.com....6 ft Fusion audio cable used to retail for $34.99. And Neil, you got yours for $15.99?? Better load up!!


----------



## clarke68

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *soundboy* 
_Just a couple of hours ago, I went to my local RS (Castro Valley, CA) to get more 3 ft "Fusion" cables....nope, this store only have the old version. So check around._

 

On Saturday I picked up a couple of 3 foot "Fusions" at RS in downtown San Mateo (a block or two away from where we had the last meet). At $12.99 a pair, these are less expensive than Blue Jeans Cables, and probably even cheaper than I can DIY them!

 I've been listening to them for the past few days, and they are comparing favorably to my diy "voodoo packing tape" interconnects. Thanks for the tip, Soundboy!


----------



## soundboy

No problem, Clarke68....just spreading the joy around.

 Originally I was going to order some Acoustic Research (AR) Pro series interconnects, but these Fusion cables are probably one of the biggest cable bargains out there right now. Need to locate more.


----------



## S_Dedalus

One of the 'shacks by me had at least half a dozen of each length, 3, 6, and 12ft.


----------



## Czilla9000

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *soundboy* 
_$12.99 for the 3 ft version._

 

That is substantially cheaper than what I bought my old Fusion for...


----------



## soundboy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Czilla9000* 
_That is substantially cheaper than what I bought my old Fusion for..._

 

You're right. One thing that may be contributing to the lower price is the warranty....when the original Fusion cable was introduced, RS mentioned they carry either a 5 year or lifetime warranty. These new Fusion cables don't specify any information on warranty at all. So, maybe the warranty is the 30 days that RS gives its customers for returns/exchanges?


----------



## JiiEf

Is this the FOTW, or is it really worth it to pester my American relatives for a few? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 /JF


----------



## clarke68

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *JiiEf* 
_Is this the FOTW, or is it really worth it to pester my American relatives for a few? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 /JF_

 

It's certainly the CDCAATM*, I don't know about the FOTW. I guess it depends how close you are to those American relatives!





 *Cheapest Decent Cable Available At The Moment


----------



## soundboy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *JiiEf* 
_Is this the FOTW, or is it really worth it to pester my American relatives for a few? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 /JF_

 

When these Fusion cables were first introduced several years ago by Radio Shack, they were only on the market for about 3 or 4 months before they got discontinued. Radio Shack replaced them with Monster Cable instead. So after a couple of years and they are still getting positive responses, I think they are pass that FOTW/FOTM status.


----------



## JiiEf

Sounds good. And if I'm gonna be screwing Monster somehow in the process, even better! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 /JF


----------



## Rnm4

Hey,

 I'm new here. In the market for cheap decent RCA to RCA cables, as I'm expecting a new headphone amp. Saw this thread this mornoing and went right out to the rat shack to see if I could grab up a pair of the fusions. Well, they had cables in 6' for 14.99 alright. , #15-2421. They look just like the pic of the package posted above. But there is no EMI reducing choke on them, as pictured in one of the links posted above. How to tell if they are indeed the vaunted fusion cable, or just another dress up of crappy old RS BS?

 Thanks!


----------



## soundboy

Rnm4,

 Welcome! Regarding the new version of the "Fusion" cable, the 3' version of the audio cable indeed still have that EMI-reducing choke thingy. I really can't tell on the other version. Perhaps one of the other members can verify?


----------



## S_Dedalus

When I was there, the only one with the that were the 3' cables, but the construction seems identical between 3', 6', and 12'. Same plugs and cable material, and all were directional cable.


----------



## VicAjax

FWIW - i needed a quick n dirty purchase of a couple of component video cables, popped into RS and grabbed the Gold Series.... and wow. great PQ for the price... HD looks damntastic with these. definitely canceling my planned upgrade.


----------



## Super-Gonzo

I've been using the Fusions for years, they are a fantastic deal for a well built RCA. The longer ones make great subwoofer interconnects, just carefully cut 'em down the middle.


----------



## kramer5150

NEIL !!! you da man!!!

 Im heading over to stevens creek blvd after work today!!! I hope you left some for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 Garrett


----------



## Rnm4

Anyone?

 And thanks. It's nice to be here!


----------



## S_Dedalus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Rnm4* 
_Anyone?

 And thanks. It's nice to be here!_

 

In certain situations it might, but more than likely, it won't.


----------



## rab10

Does RadioShack have a good RCA to mini stereo adapter? Or any place on the web that has a good inexpensive, but a great performer, one to match
 my new Fusion cables? Or forget about the adapter cause it will downgrade
 the sound?

 Thanks!


----------



## skitlets

How do I tell the new re-packaged fusions from the older gold series?


----------



## soundboy

In my original post, there's a link to the Radio Shack webpage for Gold Series 3 ft audio cable and it pictures the old Gold Series audio cable. In post #2 of this thread, there's a link that has a photo of the new Gold Series (aka Fusion) audio cable.


----------



## dwc

The fusion cable has a directional arrow graphic repeated down the length of the cable.


----------



## NeilPeart

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dwc* 
_The fusion cable has a directional arrow graphic repeated down the length of the cable._

 

Also the terminations simply look "better" and there are ferrite clamps on the ends. The standard Gold Cables simply look "cheaper" than the Fusions, and I believe that in the standard's packaging the word Gold is white, whereas in the Fusion/Gold packaging the word Gold is Red (of course this was a rapid digestion so this last bit of information could be incorrect - plus I'm somewhat inebriated right now). I believe I posted a pic of the cable in the packaging on post #15 on page 1 of this thread.


----------



## skitlets

Thanks for the comments and telling me where the pictures were. Now to find time to head on over to radioshack...


----------



## zdogg

Got a 3 footer for $12.99 and a 6 footer for $14.99 from the Radio Shizack in Mountain View (on Grant ave) today, they had lots of both (and 12 foot versions as well). These cables rock! They sound great and weigh a ton; price/bling ratio very favorable...


----------



## soundboy

I've only seen this one once and regret not picking it up then....a 3 ft Gold Series/Fusion audio cable jointed to a 3 ft S-video cable (used for my SACD/DVD player). Only $15.99.

 BTW, if these cable are assembled in the US and can sell at a relative low price for a quality cable, what's the deal with Monster Cable? (Oops, maybe that should be a different thread)


----------



## Welly Wu

I am going to look carefully at my local RadioShack in West Orange, NJ for these cables. I like bargains especially for quality cables using quality materials / construction. Heh...maybe I'll review them to the Blue Jeans Cables and even the CARDAS cables!


----------



## soundboy

Welly,

 If you do get the Gold Series/Fusion cables from Radio Shack, please do a comparison on how they are when compared to more expensive cables. I don't think the Fusion cables are "giant killers", but on the other hand, what do I know?


----------



## Welly Wu

Soundboy:

 No problem. I will write up impressions and force myself to get writing formal and professional reviews on my source component, new cables (all of them that are coming this week), and power conditioner by the end of this summer or year depending on work, studying, and life.

 Don't be surprised if the Cardas Neutral Reference don't sound all that dissimiliar to BJC or RS Gold ICs.


----------



## NeilPeart

The standard Blue Jeans analog cable is simply a Belden 1505F cable with Canare terminations - I find it sounds slightly clearer than the Fusion cable but not quite as warm; they are really close in sound quality/character and both demonstrate great values IMO.


----------



## drkpond3

Having read this post, I went and bought some of these cables - only 20 minutes ago.

 They didn't have the 3ft pair, but they had the 3ft pairs packaged with a video cable. I bought the set with RCA-RCA cable and one with the S-Video cable. The RCA set was only $13.99 and the other one was $16.99.

 I found the 6ft pair, but it didn't have the ferrite beads. I wasn't sure if I should buy it or not.

 Best,
 KT


----------



## clarke68

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *NeilPeart* 
_...I find it sounds slightly clearer than the Fusion cable but not quite as warm..._

 

I'm pretty happy with any cables that aren't too expensive, don't pick up any local radio stations, and look reasonably cool, because IME the sonic impact of changing cables is so incredibly subtle that I usually assume I'm imagining any differences that I hear.

 So, I'm a little surprised to find that the sound I thought I was hearing out of the Fusions is similar to what you're describing...I found them a tad dark. Yikes, I hope this doesn't mean I'm becoming a "cable believer"...somebody pass the kool-aid?


----------



## skitlets

Just picked them up earlier today. Only pair of the newer gold/fusion series I found at all in the RatShack on San Bruno here in SF. I'll compare them with my own home-brewed cables when I get a new setup...


----------



## fmonar

.


----------



## soundboy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fmonar* 
_Has anyone experimented with removing the ferrite clamps? Some people say that it messes with the low end. There have been good things said about removing them from the Quail Power Cords. I am wondering if this would make these cable more comparable to the regular Belden cables offered by Blue Jeans and Heartland._

 

That would be an interesting experiment. I think better familiarize myself with their sound first, then mod them. They are certainly inexpensive enough that goofing up wouldn't be too painful to the wallet.


----------



## zdogg

Conversely, one could A/B the ferrite-containing 3 foot cords with the non-ferrite 6 foot cords (the only wildcard being the contribution of the length difference to any perceived difference in sound). I may do this later (I'm keeping the 6-footer unopened for now in case I decide to return them). 

 Have you guys noticed that the RCA connectors are really tight on these? I'm afraid I'm going to thrash to female jacks on my sources taking these things on and off...


----------



## DeeJayBump

I was in my local RS a few days ago, but I was pressed for time, so I was not able to verify if the RS Gold ICs they had were in fact Fusion cables.

 Are these Fusion/RS Gold cables offered in a Mini to RCA interconnect? I need a temporary mini-RCA IC and if the Fusion is available in this config, it seems like the solution I need.

 Thanks.


----------



## soundboy

The new Gold Series/Fusion cables are just now showing up in some of the Radio Shack stores. Not even a common cable such as the 3ft version of the Gold Series/Fusion stereo audio cable is available in all stores. I am sure eventually the entire line will be replaced by the new version.

 Still can't locate the 3 ft audio cable w/ S-video cable combo.


----------



## NeilPeart

I wanted to see the construction and composition of the Fusion cable so I removed the termination from one of the cables:









 Interesting construction indeed – it is more complex than I would have thought.


----------



## nysulli

found some in a local RS last night, i plan on hooking them up and A/B'ing them with my kimber pbj cable, but they only had 6 and 12 ft lengths of RCA's, got a second cable to tear open and try as a headphone cable, although i think its a bit stiff for that

 neil, how did you manage to take off the termination without marring it up to much, cause after seeing what they look like i'm definitly interested it modding one into a mini to mini cable for both my headphones and my soon to arrive maxi moy


----------



## dwc

that cable is fat, how are you going to fit it into a mini jack?


----------



## Ferbose

I visited local Radio Shack yesterday in Pasadena, CA.
 Some of the gold series cables are still the older line, while some others are replaced by the new fusion line.


----------



## bhd812

I have been searching audiogon for some mit term 3 cables cause i need more, but the price is to high now...

 I shall be picking these up this week for sure..thank you


----------



## bhd812

Well I bought the gold series (the ones with the direction flow on the cable)

 I have them hooked up to my g08 with a rat shack rca splitter and the mit term 3 interconnects on the other side.

 I have both plugged into my raptor and once eveything warms up I will do a comparo match. the raptor has two inputs with a switch in the back so I basicly will be doing a a/b switch contest with the two cables..

 I listened briefly between the two and The rat gold is alittle more spacious..other then that the same through out.

 I will let the raptor warm up for a few hours till I get nitty gritty on both cables.

 rite now I can make a hypoth that the rat gold can easily be on the same level as the mit term3's


----------



## bhd812

and by the way from the touch of the jacket on these you can tell its belden cable, I know belden cable very well as I use alot of their product in my business.

 the rca plugs have a slit in the middle of the pin, so if you want a tighter fit all you must do is expand the pin with a screw driver.

 I have seen these plugs before, I cant put the name on them yet..


----------



## NeilPeart

After some extended listening/testing I find the treble slightly subdued and repressed with the Fusion compared to the Belden 1505F cable I normally use. While the Fusion certainly is better than stock ICs and slightly better than the Monster Interlink 400MkII in terms of clarity, the Belden 1505F is that much clearer and more open. Of course, since these are ICs the differences I speak of are very subtle. Here is what BlueJeansCable said about the Fusion (I provided them with pictures but they didn't have the actual cable in their labs for testing capacitance/inductance/etc.):

 “Well, it's hard to tell very much from the photos. If I'm interpreting what
 I see correctly, it appears to be a shielded "star quad" audio cable. Star
 quad is a configuration where there are four conductors twisted together,
 and opposing pairs are joined at each end. (That is, the two blue conductors
 should be opposite one another, and the whites opposite one another, so that
 when the raw cable is viewed on-end, the order, going around the cable, is
 blue-white-blue-white) The purpose of this configuration is to maximize
 noise rejection in balanced circuits, and it's very effective, as contrasted
 with a standard twisted pair. However, as a general rule that's only going
 to work if the circuit is balanced. If it's running to unbalanced circuits
 (e.g., pretty much anything connected using RCA plugs), common mode noise
 rejection doesn't work (or, at any rate, isn't very effective) and so the
 advantages of the star quad disappear.

 The downside of star quad is its high capacitance, which can contribute to
 high-frequency rolloff. How significant that is will depend on cable
 length, the actual capacitance rate per foot, and the input and output
 impedances of the devices being interconnected.

 I can't tell what the shield is made of. Ideally it ought to be copper, but
 it's possible that's aluminum; trying to solder to it would probably tell
 you, as aluminum doesn't readily take up solder. It looks as though these
 might be drain wires for a foil shield, as there doesn't seem to be enough
 shield wire coming out of the bundle to make up a full braid--but that may
 just be how this sample was trimmed.

 Cable like this should generally work well in balanced audio, and acceptably
 in unbalanced audio (though I'd avoid long runs in either due to the
 capacitance). It's meant for analog only and should not be used in
 high-frequency applications (video, digital audio) where cable impedance is
 a factor.

 The ferrite core won't do much, though it should not hurt anything; it acts
 to choke off RF on the shield.

 As for the cable being "directional," generally that doesn't make a lot of
 sense. One would really need to know why the manufacturer contends it's
 directional in order to evaluate the claim. Sometimes a cable will be built
 with a "floating" or "telescoping" ground, where the shield is grounded at
 only one end of the circuit, and in such cases, the direction of hookup can
 matter. The purpose is to prevent ground loops, and it really only works,
 again, in a balanced circuit. In a balanced circuit, the ground isn't the
 signal return path, so one can break the ground without problems. When this
 is done unbalanced, usually what happens is that one side of the pair (in
 this case, one pair of the quad) is connected to ground on both ends, but
 the shield is connected to ground only at one end. The problem, of course,
 is that you can't break up a ground loop this way because the grounds are
 still connected.

 If that's not the rationale for it being "directional," and the rationale is
 instead something funky (e.g., "the microcrystalline structure of the copper
 has been aligned to optimize in one direction") then that's just nonsense.
 All analog audio signals, balanced or unbalanced, flow as alternating
 current, so even if there were such a thing as optimizing the wire to flow
 one way, it would be a bad thing to have such a cable; one needs the
 electricity to behave the same on the positive as the negative phase.

 Considerations as to quality which I can't judge from the photos would
 include: shield coverage percent; shield material; consistency of twist rate
 and wire spacing; and probably a few things that don't come right to mind.

 Thanks,

 Kurt
 BJC”


----------



## Thaddy

I just picked up a 6 ft. pair of these cables from my local Radio Shack for $16. It seems that they normally have the ferrite cores, however mine don't. Whenever I get my maxed Millet Hybrid in with 3 inputs, I plan on A/B'ing these with my Zu Oxyfuel's. I'll just get some RCA splitters for the back of my SD-3950 and have a good ole' time


----------



## clarke68

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *NeilPeart* 
_After some extended listening/testing I find the treble slightly subdued and repressed with the Fusion compared to the Belden 1505F cable I normally use..._

 

I agree...subtle hf rolloff would explain the "darkness" I'm hearing with these new Fusions. These could be really good for taking the edge off a system that runs too bright, but I don't think I'll count on them as a reference.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *NeilPeart* 
_“Well, it's hard to tell very much from the photos. If I'm interpreting what I see correctly, it appears to be a shielded "star quad" audio cable... blah blah blah lots of stuff about cables blah blah blah...consistency of twist rate and wire spacing; and probably a few things that don't come right to mind.”_

 

Great post, thanks! Ya just gotta love the guys over at Blue Jeans...probably 90% of all the _facts_ about cables on the entire internet are on their site.


----------



## MD1032

I saw a pair of these at my church in one of our many drawers of audio cables and was surprised to see "Radio Shack" on them.

 I'll have to pick up a couple of these! They look pretty nice. The kind that I'm using right now are these pain in the buttocks Radio Shack cheapo nickel-plated ones (if it even is nickel) that are stiff, hard to push in, and just cheap overall.


----------



## Ferbose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Thaddy* 
_I just picked up a 6 ft. pair of these cables from my local Radio Shack for $16. It seems that they normally have the ferrite cores, however mine don't. Whenever I get my maxed Millet Hybrid in with 3 inputs, I plan on A/B'ing these with my Zu Oxyfuel's. I'll just get some RCA splitters for the back of my SD-3950 and have a good ole' time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I picked up a couple of new gold series 3 ft cables. They package says audio/video cable. It is sold as a single cable, so I bought a pair for stereo use. I suppose they do actually work for both audio and video--I actually did not know that audio and composite video cables are the same. The price was something like $6.99--can't exactly remember.

 I also bought Radioshack's clip-on ferrite choke. I will try to compare the sonic qualities of fusion ferrite cable vs normal Hosa cable with clip-on ferrites.


----------



## soundboy

I posted about the re-introduced "Fusion" cable at audiokarma.org and I got the following response....

  Quote:


 Our local RS has been recently bought out by a guy who actually has a clue (he got rid of 2/3 of the cellphone and car audio clutter and brought in the small parts drawers). A few months back, he pointed me to the relabeled Fusion cables and I've enjoyed the bargain ever since. However, he's asked his higher ups about them and learned that new cables are not being made, these are just the surplus left over from the defunct run. Once they're bought up, there will be no more. So, grab them while you can. 
 

So get them while you can.


----------



## soundboy

Apparently, Radio Shack is now bringing out a new series of "Gold" cables. I saw them over this past weekend....they are now made in China. I can't comment on the quality of these new cables, but the place of manufacture is only one factor that set the new "Gold Series" cable from the formerly Fusion cable. The new cables have a different look from the cable originally discussed in this thread and look to be "cheaply made". Since the appearance of the new "Gold Series" cable, the US made formerly Fusion cable is now on clearance....I got an one meter pair for $9.99. So keep your eyes open for these deals.


----------



## Melchior

I just got some of their new "advanced" gold series cables. Sort of like the regular radioshack gold cable but with nicer connectors, what I assume is better braid/foil shielding (haven't taken apart the old radioshack to see, but the description on the back implies as much) and the cable is stiffer than I remember radioshack cables being. I'd do some rightmark tests to see how they did for hum rejection and stuff, but I got rid of the fusion and gold cables a long time ago, so comparative results are spotty at best.


----------



## pojen_h@hotmail.

Is this the gold series cable you talked about?





http://www.radioshack.com/product/in...tId=2049657&cp


----------



## Melchior

That's the original gold series cable. the Fusion type cables have a tapered (trapezoid shaped) rca end, sort of like the monster turbo hooplah interlink cable RCAs.


----------



## devwild

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Melchior* 
_That's the original gold series cable. the Fusion type cables have a tapered (trapezoid shaped) rca end, sort of like the monster turbo hooplah interlink cable RCAs._

 

I think the intention of the question was whether the new cheaper build gold cables were a new revision, or just a reversion to the old style.


----------

